

Simplicity Is Highly Overrated - tom_rath
http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/simplicity_is_highly.html

======
bbgm
It's not about simplicity, but rather about productivity. In a way this could
be considered in a similar manner asOccam's Razor, i.e. if you want provide x
amount of productivity, the simplest way to do so is usually the best.

Too often, software developers/teams thing productivity = functionality which
is usually not the case, at least in my experience.

